# 2 Anesthesiologists, 1 Case



## pajohnson (Jan 12, 2016)

When one anesthesiologist of the same group takes over for another anesthesiologist, the
case can be billed in one of two ways; provider who started the case or the one with the most
time spent on the case.  Taking a poll to see which one is the preferred method.
Thanks for your responses.


----------



## rebasheba (Jan 14, 2016)

Most time.


----------



## karras (Jan 15, 2016)

The one who starts the case.


----------



## akj (Jan 16, 2016)

I believe it depends on what state you are in, as well as whether or not the facility is a teaching facility.  I had this question several years ago and this is what I was instructed by a reputable consultant.  Based on the state I am in and the fact that we are a teaching facility, I use the provider who started the case.


----------



## pajohnson (Feb 11, 2016)

*Poll still open...*

Ok, so I have 1 for time, and 2 for the one who starts the case.
Anyone else want to comment.
Thanks for your responses!!


----------



## albeard99 (Feb 12, 2016)

I bill for the person who started the case. However, recent research and newsletters are starting to indicate that some payers want the claim billed for the person who spent the most time. 

Angela, CPC
Missouri


----------



## coffee2day (Feb 13, 2016)

Our system is setup to enter both providers actual time. The provider who spent the most time is automatically billed out to insurance.  Then both anesthesia providers are compensated on the back end/on our side.


----------

